# hets bred to visuals..Royals



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

looking for confimation..100% hets bred to visual recessives, would all het offspring still be 100% het..?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

yes they would.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

bladeblaster said:


> yes they would.


Cheers..thought it did : victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

yes, if you breed a normal with no hets to a visual ressessive all offspring would be 100% so a 100% het to visual will too.


----------

